
The psychology of mass government surveillance - Libertatea
http://www.theguardian.com/science/head-quarters/2015/mar/18/the-psychology-of-mass-government-surveillance-how-do-the-public-respond-and-is-it-changing-our-behaviour
======
luxpir
Good to get some figures on this. Quantifying fear and inaction is always
going to be tricky.

Having recently taken part in the 'Don't spy on us' campaign by the ORG, my
local MP replied with how proud we should be of our services and how 'GCHQ
operates at all times in accordance with the Regulation of Investigatory
Powers Act (RIPA)', also noting that:

    
    
      It is important to balance protecting national security and protecting
      the British public with the potential intrusion on individuals' rights
      to privacy that could be caused by intelligence activity.
    

So in essence, "Don't worry, dear subject, any privacy you do give up is for
your own protection and I can assure you that it is all handled most
sensitively. As such, I won't be representing your views in parliament. Sorry,
Snowden? What's one of those then? My blind faith won't let me consider one of
those."

